# Fuel Leak



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:nutkick: Alrighty, one of the hoses to the fuel pitcock was cracked and leaky, fixed that, now I still have a leak, its directly below where the fuel on/off switch is, there is someting there, it has 4 screws and I can't find it anywhere in the svc manual. It doesnt leak all the time, seems to start after I run the motor and it has been off for a few minutes. Ran the motor several times yesterday, never observed any leaking during operation. Always a few minutes after the motor had been shut off?? I'm gonna look thru the manual again to try and find a pic.

Any ideas?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

After looking through the manual again, the fuel tap shown is not the one on my atv.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

I had a Oring go bad in the fuel valve on my old honda 250 that acted like that. My 750 doesn't have a fuel valve so I don't know if they are similar or not.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

This is the peice thats leaking, right next to the fuel tap....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I believe...thats...the fuel pump. And it probably has a cracked diaphram.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought the fuel pump was in the tank?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm still at a loss with this. If I knew waht the part was (dirictly *below*) the fuel tap in the photo I'd be in buisness.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

650Brute said:


> I thought the fuel pump was in the tank?


Nope, not on carbed machines. Its right there. Looks like shiny steel plates with thin rubber sandwitched between with screws/bolts on all four corners right?...Fuel Pump. The leak could also be from a line that has a loose clamp to it as well. Pump might be OK. Tough to get to though.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

nmkawierider said:


> Looks like shiny steel plates with thin rubber sandwitched between with screws/bolts on all four corners right?...Fuel Pump.


Yep, thats where it leaks,.... Grrrrrrrr.

That set up looks nothing like the set up in my Svc Manual...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

In this diagram, it has part no. 49040 listed as the fuel pump, Thats not the leak? I can't find the part of the 3 metal plates off the fuel tap anywhere.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

650Brute said:


> In this diagram, it has part no. 49040 listed as the fuel pump, Thats not the leak? I can't find the part of the 3 metal plates off the fuel tap anywhere.


Wierd. I looked it up too and see what you see there. Now on the 06 750, it shows the pump kinda like yours but it also shows that plate-thing as part of the fuel valve. Maybe its not the pump after all, but that primer for first starts. There is a PRI or something like that on the selector. Maybe that's what it does, but the pump us there...right there somewhere.

Here what the 750 has....maybe someone put a 750 valve in yours.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmmmm. I still don't see that "Plate" in the pic I took in the diagram you posted, seems part of it got cut off maybe?. I bought my Brute new, and havn't changed anything with the fuel pump or tap. I'm at a loss.... My manual shows the simple tap, mounted to the frame like thats on my buddys prarie.

Re read your post, and I do have a PRI selection on the fuel tap? If I knew what that plate deal was I could see what part I needed to fix the leak.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Hmmmm. I still don't see that "Plate" in the pic I took in the diagram you posted, seems part of it got cut off maybe?. I bought my Brute new, and havn't changed anything with the fuel pump or tap. I'm at a loss.... My manual shows the simple tap, mounted to the frame like thats on my buddys prarie.
> 
> Re read your post, and I do have a PRI selection on the fuel tap? If I knew what that plate deal was I could see what part I needed to fix the leak.


Look at to parts just under 92055A. All that is part of the valve assembly I guess. Probably need the whole valve then. Bummer.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

That part is cut off on the pic on my end.... CAn't see it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, it looks like your photo anyway, just another view.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybe you can see it now?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Cojack


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Here on the tank diagram, you can see part no. 51023 (fuel tap) again, that plate seems to be non existant. From the looks of the plate, there are three layers, and I'm sure gaskets.... Fingers crossed I just have a leaky gasket in the "plates"... Iffin I could find out what they are.

Thanks for yalls help guys


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Eureka, Thats it. Part 221, Thanks Cojack & nmkawie...

Now to see bout sum gaskets...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Sooo, What is part 221 called? Any ideas?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Sooo, What is part 221 called? Any ideas?


For the 750, its called... a screw....yea, I know. For yours its part number 92172A, and its also... a screw. Ok, hold on... I do not see a breakdown for the sandwitch peaces, but for yours, part number 51023-0022 is the complete Fuel Tap Assembly, and it costs 74.01 at Babbitts. Here's a full page on yours.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sure. Good Luck. Hope mine hold up a while longer....lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Part 221 is a screw , the whole assembly is the only way you can get one Part 51023 is the number for it...but it looks to me like a few o-rings is about all that could leak unless the diphram is busted( Somehow i overlooked the three post above when i replied LOL )


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats the way it looks, I have located several on e-bay right now.


----------

